# PAIN



## thomasw839

Hi Everybody,My fibro pain is worsening lately, which it does at this time of year. I have a prescription of Tramadol but am reluctant to take it for fear it will make my IBS-C worse. Does anyone have any experience with this drug? There is a new version of it just approved which has acetaminophen plus Tramadol. It's called Ultracet, I think. My health ins. co. doesn't pay for that one, so I have the older, generic version, Tramadol, and I can just add my own acetaminophen. I'd appreciate anyone's advise who has taken this stuff. Thanks!


----------



## Mio

Hi Cyndie,I take Tramadol (Nobligan) 100 mg and it has helped me alot. This weekend I had some problems with my IBD and I didnï¿½t take tramadol. Yesterday I was a wreck, just sat and cried because I was in so much pain. Today I took my pill and I feel so much better. Maybe you could try it for a week and then see how it effects your IBS-C?/Mio


----------



## squrts

sorry cyndie,mine too has been increasing.i agree with mio,try and see.im interested in this tramadol,is it a narcotic pain killer?im looking for something stronger than darvocet,but im afraid my doc will start screaming-ADDICT ADDICT!!lol.im sorta scared to bring it up.


----------



## Paige

If tramadol is the same as ultracet it will tend to make you constipated. I drink Atkin's diet drinks for breakfast though and they take care of the constipation. Lot of insoluble fiber in those things.Paige


----------



## thomasw839

Hi Paige-I never heard of Atkins diet drinks. Tell me more! Thanks!


----------



## thomasw839

Squrts-Here are a couple of links re: Tramadol: http://opioids.com/tramadol/prescribe.html http://opioids.com/tramadol/ Actually, there are a ton of them if you just type Tramadol into your browser. I have just used it a couple of times, combined with the acetaminophin. Seems to work, but I'm paranoid about the IBS-C, so haven't used it too regularly. Maybe some others will post about it to give you a more experienced perspective to draw on.


----------



## Feisty

My Doc gave me some samples of Ultracet to try. About a weeks worth. It made me feel weird, and although I was very tired from it, I couldn't rest well. Kept hallucinating. Didn't help the pain much either. It also made my IBS/C worse even though I make sure I get enough fiber, and fluids every day. But, I'm really sensitive to a lot of different meds, so what happened to me, might not happen to someone else. The best thing to do is try it. Everyone's different.


----------



## 15748

Cyndie, Hey! Well my doc prescribed Ultram, but another prescribed darvoce. I havenâ€™t taken the Ultram because my heart started too race and I saw weird things and blah that wasnâ€™t fun. The darvocet I can go about two days w/out having problems on then I become really constipated and my gut becomes worse. Iâ€™ve been prescribed demerol for my really bad migraines and that caused me to be violently ill. Like I vomited everything I ate and no good >.<. When my CD was really bad and I ended up in the hospital on an IV they gave me morphine but by that time it just took the edge off the pain. Truthfully I have not found a painkiller that works therefore I just try to tough it out because no one has offered to prescribe me another painkiller or to even talk to me about what can work w/the CD. I know some painkillers make it worse but some painkillers work especially well w/the IBD/IBS. I just have not found them yet. Good luck!!Moine


----------

